# New Mexico Looks to Ban MMA (Petition Against It)



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Hey guys. I haven't been posting articles as much, lately, but I thought I'd share this one with all of you guys, because I'm sure someone on here must live in New Mexico and I figure you'll all be interested.

Senator Tim Jennings (D-32nd District) has proposed banning the sport of MMA in the state of New Mexico. Mr. Jennings has broken out all of the antiquated, boring rhetorical tricks from the Dana White vs. John McCain days (include the old "cockfighting" analogy).

MMAOpinion has also set up a petition for people to sign opposing the ban in New Mexico. Even if you're not from New Mexico, sign it. Remember that legalizing MMA improves the quality of the sport, it gives a market to up and comers and it helps to legitimize us. We don't want to take a step backwards at this point.

Any help would be appreciated. Please sign the petition (it takes like two seconds) and email other MMA fans about it, if you can. The more support we have, the better, and I'd like to send the signature list of the petition to some of the guys at the New Mexico legislature and governors office.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

signed it bud. Nobody should ban mma anywhere, it should have it's rightful place beside any sport anywhere.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Signed..anything to help mma must be done.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Lotus said:


> signed it bud. Nobody should ban mma anywhere, it should have it's rightful place beside any sport anywhere.





D.P. said:


> Signed..anything to help mma must be done.


I appreciate it, guys. I will happily (and shamelessly) rep all signers of the petition.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Signed it. That is ridiculous.  :confused03:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Darkwraith said:


> Signed it. That is ridiculous.  :confused03:


Yeah, it is. I'll be doing a blog writeup later talking about why it's important to not let things like this happen, and why it's important to oppose criminalization of MMA. I think most of you guys have already heard my piece on that, but I'm going to throw it up against anyway.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

I signed it homie there is no reason to ban it now after it's been even better regulated and made into a much more legit sport than back in the day. Makes no sense to me so ill get some friends to sign aswell.


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

signed.

this is stupid, if they ban mma, they should ban football too, there have been way more football related injuries than mma related.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

No hesitation, signed that bad boy, just ridiculous that they are tryin to ban MMA at this point, the sport has come so far.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nooooooooooooooo!! Thanks for the heads up IronMan. I am gonna have my buddies post this in the call centers they work in so hopefully we can get quite a few from here in NM to sign it. Ridiculous to try and ban something that actually brings revenue INTO New Mexico!! :dunno:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I think given the nature of this forum we will all agree that this is completely ridiculous and wrong.

However, has an ipetition actually ever changed anything? ever? EVER?


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

it doesn't matter ya gotta do anything you can to help.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

HexRei said:


> I think given the nature of this forum we will all agree that this is completely ridiculous and wrong.
> 
> However, has an ipetition actually ever changed anything? ever? EVER?


Sure. When there were talks about legalization in California I remember something like this going up, and because of the positive response, there was a great conversation generated.

It's not just about the act of signing the petition, though having a large number of signatures on the petition helps.

It's mostly about getting people to talk about the issue. The fact that I hadn't even heard about this measure until I started looking for something to talk about (the story was two weeks old at that point) says something.

If there are people talking about it, internationally, nationally and within the state, it forces people to think about the issue, and discuss the issue, and that's how we win a conversation like this.

Signing the petition lends legitimacy to the cause.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i see your point. i have serious doubts about whether the petition itself will ever even be seened by lawmakers much less sway them one way or the other, but certainly it does go a long way to raise awareness of the issue in people's minds.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Signed.

Are people really this stupid. Me and all the guys that go to my gym arnt the people that governments should be worrying about. Doing MMA keeps me physically fit(less burden on health care) keeps me away from drinking, doing drugs and causeing mischief. 

We keep the fights off the streets where things get ugly and put it where it belongs. In the gym.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Signed


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

HexRei said:


> i see your point. i have serious doubts about whether the petition itself will ever even be seened by lawmakers much less sway them one way or the other, but certainly it does go a long way to raise awareness of the issue in people's minds.


I'm going to send the petition to lawmakers if it does well, so they'll see it.

I really care more about them seeing the conversation that surrounds it, so that they understand that MMA fans aren't a bunch of nutjobs looking for a bloodbath.

They need to understand the implications of their decisions on a group of people that have a lot to offer the sporting world. So I think that's a point worth getting across.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

IronMan said:


> I'm going to send the petition to lawmakers if it does well, so they'll see it.


 Or maybe just the aide who sorts their mail... 



> I really care more about them seeing the conversation that surrounds it, so that they understand that MMA fans aren't a bunch of nutjobs looking for a bloodbath.
> 
> They need to understand the implications of their decisions on a group of people that have a lot to offer the sporting world. So I think that's a point worth getting across.


definitely.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Signed.

Thanks for the link Ironman


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Signed. Hopefully the citizens of New Mexico vote in a more intelligent Senator.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Or maybe just the aide who sorts their mail...


If there are three or four thousand signatures attached, they'll give it a glance. If not, I'll write a flame (probably later today) that will end up on someone's desk.


----------



## Gulbrandsen (Mar 10, 2009)

I signed it


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I can't believe people are still trying to ban MMA, it's a wonderful sport and should be accepted.

Signed.


----------



## JBL (Aug 27, 2007)

Signed, Good Luck!


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

signed.
.....i just wanna see the octagon at madison square garden. I hate seeing uneducated politicians trying to make a stand against something they don't understand while their only defence is "John McCain said it was human cockfighting" and that was 15 years ago or something.

I think these politicians are anti-revenue


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

signed it.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Signed.

I didn't even think this was an issue at this point. I know we're still struggling to get MMA regulated in some states (and provinces), but I never thought places that have already regulated would go back on it at this point. Simply ludicrous.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Signed.

Also, the article above the petition is Logan nipple slip...nice way to lure people to the petition


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

box said:


> Signed.
> 
> Also, the article above the petition is Logan nipple slip...nice way to lure people to the petition


Yeah, we try to keep it enticing.

If you look through the archives, we also have the leaked photos from Rachel Leah's playboy shoot.

We try and keep it interesting.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Signed.

It's hard to believe we're still dealing with this nonsense. But it needs to be dealt with.


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

Its signed.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Thanks again for all of the support, guys. I know I'm preaching to the choir here, mostly, but I've heard that's how you get 'em to sing, so I posted a little article on my personal MMA blog about why I'm so adamant when it comes to discussing the legalization of MMA, even when it's not near me.

It's sort of an ideological piece, but I hope some of you guys enjoy it anyway.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

signed up


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

Signed...how can we view the amount of signatures?


----------



## PirateNinja415 (Dec 3, 2007)

signed as well. is there one of these floating around for legalizing mma in new york?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

LeeM said:


> Signed...how can we view the amount of signatures?


If you click on the button that says "Signatures" under the green bar that says "Oppose the MMA Ban in New Mexico" it'll take you to a list of all of the signatures.

We're at 53, as I'm typing this. Not bad for a day and a half.



PirateNinja415 said:


> signed as well. is there one of these floating around for legalizing mma in new york?


Yes, Cage Potato put it together. They're up to over three thousand.

Feel free to sign that one too.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Signed, I'll also send the link around friends and at work, they're not into MMA but they hear me talking about it enough so it should get a few more signatures.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

*liberal pussies*


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Tepang said:


> *liberal pussies*


Let's not forget that the guys who started this sh*t were conservatives. (John McCain and Sean Hannity, at the forefront)

So let's refrain from hanging banners and just call them all ignorant douchebags.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

IronMan said:


> just call them all *ignorant douchebags*.


I'd say that sums up all anti MMA lobbyists pretty well TBH.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Let's not forget that the guys who started this sh*t were conservatives. (John McCain and Sean Hannity, at the forefront)
> 
> So let's refrain from hanging banners and just call them all ignorant douchebags.


Good post. I'm a die hard liberal and MMA is my favorite sport. I think MMA receives more criticism from the supposed "moral Majority" than from the liberals. 

People see it as otherwise because libertarians, who would definitely be against the government limiting practically anything, are lumped in with modern day conservatives and repubs. 

Judging someone by their labels is about as ignorant as it gets.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> Good post. I'm a die hard liberal and MMA is my favorite sport. I think MMA receives more criticism from the supposed "moral Majority" than from the liberals.
> 
> People see it as otherwise because libertarians, who would definitely be against the government limiting practically anything, are lumped in with modern day conservatives and repubs.
> 
> Judging someone by their labels is about as ignorant as it gets.


I'm a registered libertarian (open and unashamed of it), which is nice because I don't get offended by the name calling, but it is stupid.

I'm probably going to do a writeup later this week on the history of opposition to MMA, because there has been a lot of talk about it recently.

The Republicans used to be deeply opposed to it (like I said, McCain and many of Murdoch's other employees), but realized, as they started to appeal to the beer drinking, "patriotic" midwesterners (guys like, well, Matt Hughes and his friends, no offense intended, as some of those guys are good friends of mine) they realized that their constituents liked the sport, and were big consumers.

The Democrats have done more of the attack now, though I'm very happy that the sport has always had support on both sides (the libertarians on the right and the reasonable, accepting liberals on the left). Bob Reilly (the numbskull on the attack in NY, who I've talked about before) is a Democrat, as is this dipsh*t in New Mexico.

Like I said, douchebags is a more appropriate term.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

hey... you don't happen to make 150k plus, 200k right around the corner, with a dream to make millions, do you?


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Good post. I'm a die hard liberal and MMA is my favorite sport. I think MMA receives more criticism from the supposed "moral Majority" than from the liberals.
> 
> People see it as otherwise because libertarians, who would definitely be against the government limiting practically anything, are lumped in with modern day conservatives and repubs.
> 
> Judging someone by their labels is about as ignorant as it gets.


This!

Thank you. I myself am a Libertarian, and I hate it when I get put into a group with Bill O'Reily, Shawn Hannity, Rush Limbaugh, and whoever else is the face for the Republican party. It sucks!


Personally, I don't think the government should have any say in whether or not MMA can be legal, what a person does with His/Her body is their own business. If they decide to fight, that is their choice plain and simple.

Oh ya, and Signed!


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Bam dizzle!


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Fu*kin government


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

HexRei said:


> hey... you don't happen to make 150k plus, 200k right around the corner, with a dream to make millions, do you?


I wish. I'm a college student who makes money teaching jiu-jitsu, periodically, (not as a small business owner, but as a small business employee) and running a website. (and working at a library)

I'm one of the people that would benefit most from liberally policies. I wish I benefited from my fiscal positions. I just don't trust the government with my money.

Of course, my economic position is totally different.

I do dream of making millions, though. At this point, that's all I do. (by the way, my dad qualifies for your criteria, but he's a die-hard liberal)



Superman55 said:


> Thank you. I myself am a Libertarian, and I hate it when I get put into a group with Bill O'Reily, Shawn Hannity, Rush Limbaugh, and whoever else is the face for the Republican party. It sucks!


My ex-girlfriend, a registered Republican (even though she's a libertarian, and voted for Barr), insisted on adding Sarah Palin to this list.



> Personally, I don't think the government should have any say in whether or not MMA can be legal, what a person does with His/Her body is their own business. If they decide to fight, that is their choice plain and simple.


Yup. Seems like the principled answer to me.

If only state legislatures didn't insist on being puritanical snobs.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

IronMan said:


> I wish. I'm a college student who makes money teaching jiu-jitsu, periodically, (not as a small business owner, but as a small business employee) and running a website. (and working at a library)
> 
> I'm one of the people that would benefit most from liberally policies. I wish I benefited from my fiscal positions. I just don't trust the government with my money.
> 
> ...




You could definitely add Palin to that list. They are all tools, incapable of thinking for themselves, and incapable of winning an argument without trying to use their "muscle".

Its all about "Morals" (is that what they are called now?) for these people, but it is such a double standard. The same people who voted for the War are voting against MMA. Its really a shame, when peoples self interests intervene in law making, everything goes wrong, but I guess thats what it is all about, reelection.

I voted for Ron Paul, then voted for Barr.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Superman55 said:


> You could definitely add Palin to that list. They are all tools, incapable of thinking for themselves, and incapable of winning an argument without trying to use their "muscle".
> 
> Its all about "Morals" (is that what they are called now?) for these people, but it is such a double standard. The same people who voted for the War are voting against MMA. Its really a shame, when peoples self interests intervene in law making, everything goes wrong, but I guess thats what it is all about, reelection.
> 
> I voted for Ron Paul, then voted for Barr.


Definitely right there with you.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

and i thought the days of ppl saying it was human cockfighting were over...


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Evil Ira said:


> and i thought the days of ppl saying it was human cockfighting were over...


I wish. I saw the McCain quote in a New York Times article over the weekend. (sending in my letter to the editor tonight or tomorrow)


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

IronMan said:


> I wish. I saw the McCain quote in a New York Times article over the weekend. (sending in my letter to the editor tonight or tomorrow)


Hey Ironman, what happened to your blog? It hasn't been updated in forever. You used to post some good stuff on there.:dunno:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> Hey Ironman, what happened to your blog? It hasn't been updated in forever. You used to post some good stuff on there.:dunno:


Sorry, you must have missed the update (I'll post on there later tonight, I didn't realize I had forgotten).

You can follow my blogging at valetudo.mmaopinion.com.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Signed. And be sure to use the link in my sig as well, to help MMA come to NY.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Edit: Double post.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

I signed it. But can we amend the petition to at least ban Diego Sanchez from thanking Jesus after each fight?


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey Ironman, do you have any articles of Australia not wanting MMA, i haven't heard a thing about MMA ever in the news over hear. While i can't see them being that opposed to it as they had a hybrid MMA/kickboxing one in melb a last year and they have the CFC in sydney. (but there was contraversy because the hybrid card was right outside where someone died from a street fight).


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Hey guys. I haven't been posting articles as much, lately, but I thought I'd share this one with all of you guys, because I'm sure someone on here must live in New Mexico and I figure you'll all be interested.
> 
> Senator Tim Jennings (D-32nd District) has proposed banning the sport of MMA in the state of New Mexico. Mr. Jennings has broken out all of the antiquated, boring rhetorical tricks from the Dana White vs. John McCain days (include the old "cockfighting" analogy).
> 
> ...


Signed. In this economy, finding ways to lower revenue in your state is about as dumb as can be. Not to mention the other reasons banning legitimate sports is uncalled for.


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

Signed it, cant believe some people are still trying to do this


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Suizida said:


> Hey Ironman, do you have any articles of Australia not wanting MMA, i haven't heard a thing about MMA ever in the news over hear. While i can't see them being that opposed to it as they had a hybrid MMA/kickboxing one in melb a last year and they have the CFC in sydney. (but there was contraversy because the hybrid card was right outside where someone died from a street fight).


I covered the Australian MMA thing a while ago. It was a response to a news article (a Murdoch site, it turns out), and I don't know if there's been any open political effort.

If there is, I hope to hear about it. I'll be the first to organize and distribute opposition to those efforts.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

pt447 said:


> I signed it. But can we amend the petition to at least ban Diego Sanchez from thanking Jesus after each fight?


If I thought it would help, I would. I wish he would knock that off.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

IronMan said:


> If I thought it would help, I would. I wish he would knock that off.


I would rather him not screaming YES every 2 seconds with a fist pump, but im not man enough to tell him its gay. 

Ironman, can you send me the article you covered and your opinion piece, im quite interested to read it, thanks


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Suizida said:


> I would rather him not screaming YES every 2 seconds with a fist pump, but im not man enough to tell him its gay.
> 
> Ironman, can you send me the article you covered and your opinion piece, im quite interested to read it, thanks


Here's my opinion piece. I've linked the Aussie media piece in the article.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Jesus, i had no idea that 'cage fighting' is banned in my home state, fukn hell. If there was a choice for the UFC to come here it would be between states is Victoria and N.S.W. 

They should get rid of the Formula 1 and get UFC here, they would make more money as oppose to losing money on it....

Uch, i want to go slam my head into a brick wall


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Suizida said:


> Uch, i want to go slam my head into a brick wall


Welcome to my world.

That's why I started the VT blog. Feel free to get your daily fix of stupid (with occasional bits of intelligence) there.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

IronMan said:


> Welcome to my world.
> 
> That's why I started the VT blog. Feel free to get your daily fix of stupid (with occasional bits of intelligence) there.


I definetally will, i started reading your blogs, they are fantastic. The only other site that gives such great opinions IMO is cagepotato (+ they like to throw in some humour ), while i look at MMAMANIA for the update in mma. I also look at bloodyelbow, but growing less fond of them. 

P.S i looked at the act that they amended in 2007, and it seems that theres no amendment to it at all, nor has their ever been one.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Suizida said:


> I definetally will, i started reading your blogs, they are fantastic. The only other site that gives such great opinions IMO is cagepotato (+ they like to throw in some humour ), while i look at MMAMANIA for the update in mma. I also look at bloodyelbow, but growing less fond of them.
> 
> P.S i looked at the act that they amended in 2007, and it seems that theres no amendment to it at all, nor has their ever been one.


I don't particularly like the commenters are bloodyelbow. They're a little uninformed for me (and their writers get stuff wrong sometimes).

I tend to use FiveOunces for my news and occasionally CagePotato for good opinion. One or two of the Sherdog writers are OK, though. (Jordan Breen is good, and every once in a while Jake Rossen writes something interesting, though the rest of the staff is pretty bad)


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

signed


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

CroCopPride said:


> signed


Thanks, brother.

And thanks again to all those who signed the petition. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Vestax80 (Jan 15, 2009)

Signed mate.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i would expect this from Utah but New Mexico? Signed. anything for the sport i love.


----------

